# Aweful situation.....



## thomclick (May 2, 2007)

Hi,
My wife had two miscarriages, is there any chances for her to give birth to a healthy baby what steps she has to undertake to avoid miscarriages, if any one has solution for this problem reply me
Thanks in advance


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

Does she know what caused her miscarriages? How far along was she when they happened? Do you have any other living children?


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes, you have a chance! I just had a baby after 5 m/c, 4 of them in a row. You have to go to the specialist (not a regular OB) and get tested. Unfotunatly because of the insurance specialist might not see you, they want you to have 3 m/c in a row - stupid but this is a possibility. You need a refferal from your OB. Do not give up and support your wife!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your losses







This was my question after my recent miscarriage and I am reading a great book that answers all of those questions and more. It says what you're chances are that it will happen again, what tests you might want to consider at what point, it deals with the emotional side of pg after loss, etc. It's called Trying Again by Douglas Sussman, M.D. and I actually checked it out at the local library, hth.


----------



## thomclick (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
I'm so sorry for your losses







This was my question after my recent miscarriage and I am reading a great book that answers all of those questions and more. It says what you're chances are that it will happen again, what tests you might want to consider at what point, it deals with the emotional side of pg after loss, etc. It's called Trying Again by Douglas Sussman, M.D. and I actually checked it out at the local library, hth.

I need more information.....
Thanks for your reply


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Definitely possible! I had two MCs before my DS, I had a threatened MC with him (bleeding in the first trimester), and another MC after him. I second the previous poster's suggestion of going to see a specialist (it's how I got my son). Best of luck!


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2005)

I am sorry for your losses.


----------



## thomclick (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *5thAttempt* 
Yes, you have a chance! I just had a baby after 5 m/c, 4 of them in a row. You have to go to the specialist (not a regular OB) and get tested. Unfotunatly because of the insurance specialist might not see you, they want you to have 3 m/c in a row - stupid but this is a possibility. You need a refferal from your OB. Do not give up and support your wife!

Definitely I will support my wife...can you give me full details
Thanks for your reply


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Thom

I had 4 losses (3 first trimester and 1 at 19 weeks) before giving birth to my living son. Sadly, many OBs do not do test for recurrent miscarriage until a woman has had 3 losses. Personally, I think this is crap, and if your wife's OB has the same opinion, perhaps she can find a new one.

There are many reasons for MCs: chromosomal issues, clotting issues, low progesterone, just to name a few... It's important to find a doctor who is willing to try to help you.

I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Absolutely, there are many women on this board who have had babies after more than one miscarriage. I know of 2 women who had multiple losses and went on to have babies. Of course there is hope!

Definitely see a reproductive endocrinologist, or doctor who specializes in helping people who have had multiple miscarriages. There are lots of things they can look for that may be contributing to the m/c's. There are lots of things they can do to help.

I'm sorry you are going through this. Take care.


----------



## thomclick (May 2, 2007)

I need some names of reproductive endocrinologist.can you plz help me.Thanks for your reply


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

My regular doctor referred me to the first reproductive endocrinologist I saw. Now I am seeing another specialist who I found online. You can also check actual Yellow Pages--they have the doctors categorized by specialty.

There are lots of specialists out there, you just have to look in your area.

Good luck.


----------



## thomclick (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommysusie* 
Does she know what caused her miscarriages? How far along was she when they happened? Do you have any other living children?

In a way she dont know.I dont have childrens


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

hmm

to find the reproductive endo. just go to www.google.com
type in reproductive endo. and the name of your state/province/area/whatever.
You should get some names.

HTH


----------

